# Another insurance rip off!



## Voice of Reason (Mar 26, 2013)

Don't know whether you've seen this but just for info:

http://www.carinsurancewatchdog.co.uk/direct-line-group-is-facing-a-joint-price-fixing-complaint/

Disgusting but typical. :devil:


----------

